# New JL Cars



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

What has happened to the new Mopar series & the BTTF series?? I'm not seeing much on ebay. I'm not seeing master cases or singles or anything. Were there few made or do people not have them in hand yet?
--FCB


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

got mine from bud's

...couldn't wait any longerb :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

their out there. most people are selling them in "6" packs for about 70.00.
I got a case from Bud's and a case from diecastwarehouse.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

There are quite a few auctions for these cars, not as many as the F&F series though.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just won a case (2 sets of 6) from Diecast Warehouse. He charged me $12.95 shipping . Guess he didn't like me winning the two sets for under $100.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I bought a set of BTTF singles from Mack's Little Cars, for about $9.50 each + shipping, I don't remember the exact shipping amount, but He was pretty reasonable. I would definitely buy from him again. He is a board sponsor too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

I recieved a rather cryptic email from the ebay guy that I bought mine from, reporting RC2 is no longer accept re orders for JL Slot cars:

Just wanted to let All Customers know the status of JL XT R3 BTTF Case and Individual Car Shipments. I was expecting a re-order shipment of these last Friday from RC2 Corp., well this shipment never came in, so I contacted RC2 and was told that they are no longer accepting re-orders for Johnny Lightning Slot Cars..........<Cut down the email a bit>
I have been told that RC2 will no longer be in charge of Distribution for the JL Slot Car Division.....


Anyone else hear this?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmmm.

Anyone else in contact with RC2 for any reason? Lenny, any updates?

--rick


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I think the better question is "Has anybody been able to contact Tom Lowe?"  I am guessing that he is call the shots on delivery schedules now.

Also Jeff at http://www.motorcitytoyz.com had them on e-pay, give him a shout as he may still have them. 

Jeff


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Anyone else in contact with RC2 for any reason? Lenny, any updates?
> 
> --rick


 I don't have any reason to communicate with the monkeys at RC2 anymore, all my business will go through Tom.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

lenny said:


> I don't have any reason to communicate with the monkeys at RC2 anymore, all my business is now through Tom.


Hmmm...
Can you push Tom for better quality on the chassis?
Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Hmmm...
> Can you push Tom for better quality on the chassis?
> Scott


...or maybe just say "please look into it?"


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Hmmm...
> Can you push Tom for better quality on the chassis?
> Scott


 I doubt I have Tom's 'ear' any better than you do... My suggestion would be to get all your concerns together and send them to Tom's email address at his new company, Round2 http://www.round2corp.com


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

lenny said:


> I doubt I have Tom's 'ear' any better than you do... My suggestion would be to get all your concerns together and send them to Tom's email address at his new company.



Do you have that for those of us wishing to order some more slots?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Macs_Little_Car said:


> Do you have that for those of us wishing to order some more slots?


 Here's a thread with the info on his new company (website and email address)...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=116816&highlight=round


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks Dan!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

lenny said:


> I doubt I have Tom's 'ear' any better than you do... My suggestion would be to get all your concerns together and send them to Tom's email address at his new company, Round2 http://www.round2corp.com


 
I have beat you to it....
But the two or three e-mails I have sent to Round 2 have come back undeliverable...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The F&F R2 slot cars were overproduced and later dumped at fire sale prices by RC2. The BTTF and Mopar Madness slot cars were produced in very limited quantities with a higher MSRP. I guess RC2 decided to go out with a wimper instead of a bang.

MotorCityToyz has both of the latest releases, 6-packs, and singles but they are going fast.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

That MotorCityToyz Website has to be the Most overpriced I have ever seen.

Amazing.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Really. I don't think the MotorCityToyz prices are out of line at all for straight up sales of current products. I see other dealers selling 6-pack sets at lower prices and whacking you on shipping to make up the difference.

Playing Mantis/RC2 did some back door deals with certain online dealers in the past that allowed those dealers to sell products below the cost charged to other dealers. You can't expect the other dealers that got screwed on that deal by PM/RC2 to lower their prices and sell at a loss. Lots of dealers gave up and no longer sell the JL cars because of this. When you take those anomolies out of the picture MotorCityToyz is very competitive. If you want to drill for the lowest deals then spinning the E-Bay auction wheel is usually unbeatable.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah, Point taken on the Current cars and thier Epay listings seem to be competetive.
It is just the $249.00 Per case on Bowtie Brigade and 69.95 for the Black Mustang Club car that seems wayy out of line to me.

But hey, maybe they are/will be worth that. I dunno.

I foresee the Mopar or No Car Xtractions being blown out later on down the road. As far as we have been told, 3000 per car was the minimum that the JL China vendor would turn out on all the previous releases and it does not seem that there were that many vendors selling these, So are there lots of them in the RC2 Wharehouses waiting to be found and blown out cheap?

Time will tell.

What are the production figures for these BTTF and Mopar Madness? Anyone know for sure?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

First, thanks AFXToo for the nice comments.

As for my pricing, I will say that for the past 2 1/2 years my prices were so low that I had other websites and dealers buying directly from me instead of Johnny Lightning.
After RC2 took over Johnny Lightning, the prodution for the Fast and the Furious Release series and the Mopar Xtractions were bumped up to 5000 pcs per car.

With that amount of production, the supply and demand went down and RC2 started selling the product to other dealers below the original distributor pricing. Like others that did not get in on these deals, I called to complain.
Next thing I know, RC2 raised the dealer price and distributor pricing - Once in January and then again in July. Ecah time the cost per car went up by a $1.00 with no quality changes or new toolings!!!!

After this happened, I cut all my orders back to just 1008 cars per release. I rasied all my website and eBay







pricing to reflect the increase in my cost. I still offer my regular
customers special offers from time to time. They all know that I have always given the best service and prices available. Infact, if anyone emailed me looking for a certain product and I knew that another website was selling the same product lower (including shipping!), I would tell them so. Bud's, Jag Hobbies, SlotCarWord and many other sites offer FULL service products for ALL slot cars. I don't. I wish I could but I never intended to do so. I just wanted to give the best prices on Johnny Lightning slot cars.

Well, I have many happy customers from both my website and eBay







. I know there are many other websites and eBay







sellers that sell the same product. I work very hard to make my customers happy and if they are not, they know they can call or email me and I will make it right!

I will close with this:

Business is business. You work hard for your money and so do I. Shopping around for the best price and service is important. If you don't know the seller, send them an email or call them - start a relationship. That is very important. Knowing what my customer wants and expect - keeps me in business. 

PS as for pricing on older releases - supply and demand drive these prices. 
Limited Edition cars are harder to get and that is the reason for the higher prices.

If you had pre-ordered these from me when they first came out you would have paid the following prices:

Bowtie Brigade - $99.00 per 12 car case (FREE SHIPPING)
Johnny Lightning Mustang Mach 1 Collector's Club Car - $19.95 each ($4.95 Shipping)

PSS Current production numbers for the BTTF and the Mopar Madness slot cars releases is just 2500 cars per.

Thanks


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Pomfish said:


> Yeah, Point taken on the Current cars and thier Epay listings seem to be competetive.
> It is just the $249.00 Per case on Bowtie Brigade and 69.95 for the Black Mustang Club car that seems wayy out of line to me.
> 
> But hey, maybe they are/will be worth that. I dunno.
> ...


 I don't know what the production numbers are for these releases but the minimum that the factory that makes these will produce for any one body style in any one color is 3600 pieces... 

These latest releases are plagued by too many repaints. As was the case for many of the previous releases... Repaint, repaint, repaint. Really, how many different colors of the same Charger, Challenger and Cuda does one need????


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> PSS Current production numbers for the BTTF and the Mopar Madness slot cars releases is just 2500 cars per.
> 
> Thanks


 Where did you get this info from? If it came from RC2, then consider the source... 3600 is the absolute minimum that this factory will produce of any one body style in ony one color.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> After RC2 took over Johnny Lightning, the prodution for the Fast and the Furious Release series and the Mopar Xtractions were bumped up to 5000 pcs per car.


 Jeff,
I believe Fast & Furious was planned, in production and in the States before RC2 bought out PM. As for the production going to 5,000 of each car, this happened LONG before RC2, this happened in series 3 and 4 of T-Jets, which had a total production of 60,000 for each release. Fact is, due to poor sales (because of over production and yet more repaints of the same molds), PM started dumping out series 3 & 4 over 2 years ago at less than $3/car, way BEFORE RC2 was ever involved... 
With that history and timeline of overproduction, you would think that the future releases would be cut back to the minimum, but they weren't.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> They all know that I have always given the best service and prices available.


I second that. I may be old fashioned but I believe in giving my business to people who deliver great products and *outstanding service* time and time again. The names of sellers that keep coming up again and again on this board, like MotorCityToyz, Slot Car Johnnies, JAG Hobbies, Buds HO, and others, are the ones that you can always count on, whether you're dealing with them online and in person at a show. They're all great people who are as interested in promoting and sustaining the slot car hobby as any of us here on the board.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I dealt with all the guys you mention AFX, I also dealt alot with slots_n_stuff / Bob Peeples, but now I see he's no longer selling under the "slots" name, anyone know if he has a new selling name?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> I also dealt alot with slots_n_stuff / Bob Peeples, but now I see he's no longer selling under the "slots" name, anyone know if he has a new selling name?


I'm pretty sure he's done with the slots, he sold everything he had left a week or two ago.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

LATEST I Have heard is this from the guy that had BTTF cases/sets:
".... The Latest News I have is that Tom Lowe (Founder of Johnny Lightning) has stepped down from RC2 Corp. and has started his own company called Round2Corp. From what I have been told he will be taking over RC2Corp. inventory and has also been working on some new cars. ......"
".....if you have any questions for Tom Lowe about his New Company visit Round2Corp.com, not much there, but you can send him an email. "
So I dunno if everyone knows this already, or if this is news, but Id figure Id share,
Matt


----------

